# برج العرب اكبر صليب في وجه القبلة



## غالي غراوي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

برج العرب اكبر صليب في وجه القبلة........هيك بيقولوا
ارجو من اهل المعرفة التعليق....شكرا:17:


----------



## حازم العطيفى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

هذه الصوره هى التعليق ..........................


----------



## alaa_1986 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

برج العرب تصميمه بنفس اسلوب تصميم السير نورمان فوستر ولكن هل هوا فعلا من تصميمه ؟
أنا أشك لأن في أكتر من موقع قرأت انو المصمم توم رايت الذي يعمل لحساب شركة W.S Atkins 
ودا واحد من المواقع 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_al-Arab


----------



## أروى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## همسات الليل (3 نوفمبر 2007)

يا جماعه لازم تكون عقولنا أكبر من ذلك بكثير ولا نضع هذه التفاهات بعقولنا فكرتوني بطرفه حلوة 
بضحك عليها ألى الأن 
أيام لما كنا بالمدرسه البنات أكتشفن أن حرف ال( t ) بالأنجليزيه يشبه الصلب فراحوا لمدرسه الأنجليزي ليسألوها عن حرمانيه كتابتها فما كان منها ألا أنها قالت لهم لا يكون عقلكم صغيييييييييييييير
ولماذا أصبح أكبر صليب في وجهه الكعبه ...قيمه الشيء ليس في حجمه ولكن في قيمته المعنويه 
ولو كان الموضوع حجما لكانت مثلا الكعبه ناطحه سحاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فليس معنى أن المبنى شكله كبييييييييييير يبقى غلب الكعبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا أعتقد أن نورمان فوستر عقله صغيييييييييييييييييييير ألى هذا الحد؟؟؟؟


----------



## سنتياغو (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*خطا في الفهم*

السبب الرئيسي بخلق الصليب هي وضيفة يبقاها المصمم للبرج وهي 
1- مدرج للطائرة 
2- انسابية البرج
فتكون لة هذا الصليب




وعلى فكرة الي صمم برج العرب , بيصمم برج الراجحي وفيه نفس الحركة الصليب الي تقولون


----------



## sherifmadkor (3 نوفمبر 2007)

هل سيعلى تلك الكلام والنقاش العقيم الاسلام والمسلمين ام مادا

مسلمين مدمنين كلام كلام كلام وتعالى على بعضهم البعض وتسخير بعضهم واستعباد بعضهم سب بعضهم هدا هو ما يستطيعون فعله


----------



## sherifmadkor (3 نوفمبر 2007)

فى مثل مصرى يقول ما لقوش فى الورد عيب قالو دا احمر الخدين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## اريز (3 نوفمبر 2007)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## يـــحــيى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ياأخي و لكن هذه الأمور يجب أن لا تأخذ من وقتنا شيئا و السلام


----------



## وليد الثرواني (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على طرح الموضوع


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (3 نوفمبر 2007)

من لايبدع يتحمل عواقب تحكم الاخرين فيه 
كن مبدعا حتي لا تختفي وسط الزحام​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

يا أخ شريف... حاول أنك تناقش الموضوع و تبتعد عن التجريح، ولا تنس أن المسلمين مهما كان حالهم فهم على خير إن شاء الله.

إذا كنت مسلم فاتقي الله، وإن كنت غير مسلم فأحذر من التطاول على الإسلام والمسلمين، فليس هذا مكانه.


----------



## m_03_taz (4 نوفمبر 2007)

ana messh 3aref elnaaas el bt2oool de tfahaaat we mesh 3aref homa dma3'hom akbar mn en ye3melo 7aga zay de .... bsra7a kol el 2al keda nazreto dy2a awy llmwdooo3 kmaaan tab mahowa toool 3omrhooom we homa by3melo el7agaat de 3shaan 7arkaat eltanseer we nashr elsakafa el 3'arbya


----------



## سوسو10 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

انا بضم صوتي الي همسات الليل


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 نوفمبر 2007)

أفضل ماقيل عن هذا الموضوع 
قول الاخ عصام
من لايبدع يتحمل عواقب تحكم الاخرين فيه 
احسنت والله 
اوجزت فأنجزت


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

ana mesh m3ako f elbt2olo bgaaad ... weghet nazr dy2a awy ..


----------



## همسات الليل (5 نوفمبر 2007)

m_03_taz قال:


> ana mesh m3ako f elbt2olo bgaaad ... weghet nazr dy2a awy ..


بالله عليك يا أخي أنت تعبتنا بالأنجليزي المعرب ده يعني عندك خيارين ملهمش ثالث يا تكتب عربي زينا كده يا أنجليزي وشكرا


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

elmoshkela fe3laaan en elgehaaaz mesh rady yekteb 3araby f elsite da mesh 3aref leeh law 3andaaak 7al llmwdooo3 etfaadaal 2oool


----------



## معماري من طين (5 نوفمبر 2007)

اسمحو لي ان ادلي براي :
انا شايف ان العمود الي بتقولو عليه صليب ... هو فعلا اساس المبنى و لكن كما تعلمون ان برج العرب كان اطول فندق في العالم و لكن تدخلت السياسات فنقص 4 ادوار تقريبا لذلك تجدونه ناقصا من الاعلى .
و انا ارى ان هناك اسباب انشائية و معمارية لهذا الغرض (الطليب المزعوم)
انشائيا مثلا هو رأس المثلث في المسقط الافقي فيجب ان بكون عمود. ايضا يحمل الهمود جناحين من المطاعم فيجب ان يكون ذا مقطع عرضي كبير و اطول من طول الفندق
و الاسباب المعمارية 
هذان الجناحان في الاعلى لتجميل منظر العمود الهائل بغض النظر عن الناتج صليب او شيء اخر. ايضا لاستغلال و زياده المقطع المطل على البحر و النتيجة كانت اضافة جناحان .
و لا اخفي المعلومات الاتية
ارتفاع برج العرب الذي بني على شكل شراع سفينة الى 321 متراً عن سطح مياه الخليج العربي وشارك في بنائه نحو 3500 مصمم ومهندس وعامل لاخراج المبنى على شكله الحالي وتم استخدام حوالي 360 الف طن من الاسمنت وأكثر من 9000 طن من الفولاذ بينما تم صب 250 أساساً على عمق 40 مترا تحت قاع البحر ويتصل بالأرض عن طريق جسر يمثل قمة البناء. وقد بدأت عمليات البناء في هذا المشروع المعماري الهندسي الفريد في عام 1994 ويعتبر أطول من برج ايفل وأقل بـ 60 مترا فقط عن مبنى (امباير ستيت) وله مهبط للمروحيات طائرات الهيلكوبتر على الطابق الثامن والعشرين ومطعم شبه معلق في الهواء. أما واجهة المبنى فتأتي على شكل شراع سفينة وتعتبر تحديا تقنيا مدهشا ولها شريط بطبقتين من الفايبر جلاس المغطى بمادة التيفلون وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي تستخدم فيها هذه التقنية المتقدمة على هذا الشكل في أي مكان في العالم كما يتميز الجدار الشفاف للواجهة بأنه مصنوع من الفيبر جلاس وهو يعمل علي ترشيح وتنقية ضوء الصحراء المكثف ويحوله إلي وهيج في عالم آخر وعند الظلام يعمل كشاشة عرض للإضاءة الليلية. 
و يتألف برج العرب من 202 جناح دوبليكس لاقامة الضيوف ومن 28 طابقا بارتفاع مزدوج وتشمل الأجنحة 142 جناحا بغرفة واحدة و18 جناحا داخليا بغرفة واحدة وأربعة أجنحة دويليكس بغرفة واحدة و28 جناحا بغرفتين وستة أجنحة بثلاث غرف وجناحين خاصين وجناحين جراند سويتش. وفي كل الأجنحة نوافذ ترتفع من الأرض إلى السقف توفر للضيوف منظرا رائعا للبحر وتتراوح بين 170 مترا مربعا و780 مترا مربعا وجهزت الأجنحة بآخر التقنيات الحديثة وأجهزة الكمبيوتر الدفترية وامكانية تصفح شبكة الانترنت وهناك ميزة التحكم من بعد في جهاز التلفزيون وشاشات السينما كذلك هناك العديد من الخدمات التي تتوفر لضيوف برج العرب ومنها امكانية رؤية أي زائر للجناح واعطاء إمكانية الدخول دون الحاجة للتحرك من مكانه. أما جناحا (جراند سويتس) فيقعان في الطابق الخامس والعشرين وقد عززت معايير الفخامة والرفاهية حيث يتوفر مصعد خاص وسينما خاصة وأسرة دوارة ومجلس على الطراز العربي وغرفة للملابس حجمها أكبر من الحجم المعتاد لأية غرفة في أي فندق وقد استخدمت أفضل المواد من دول مختلفة لتكمل روعة التصميم والبناء الداخلي للفندق. 
كما تقول كتيبات الدعاية عن الفندق أن الساري الموجود به والذي يشبه الساري الموجود باليخوت من طراز سانت تروبيز يصل طوله إلي خمس وعشرين مرة ضعف أي يخت من هذا الطراز. وكان الهدف وراء جميع هذه الصور الخيالية البحرية التي قام بتصميمها المهندس المعماري توم رايت الذي يعمل لحساب شركة W.S Atkins في لندن هو إضفاء إحساس بالرفاهية والإثارة والمغامرة.ومن اجل مزيد من الاثارة يستخدم الفندق سيارات الرولز روس ذات اللون الفضي لإحضار النزلاء "البسطاء" من المطار مباشرة إلي الفندق بمجرد وصولهم. ورغم انه أسلوب معاملة يشبه كثيراً معاملة الأمراء الا انه لا يجذب النزلاء الاكثر ثراء الذين يفضلون الهبوط بمروحياتهم الخاصة في المهبط المخصص لذلك لكي يتحقق لهم الابتعاد الكامل عن الفضوليين والمزعجين الذين قد يتربصوا بهم عند مدخل الفندق. سعر الاقامة يتراوح كما ذكرنا بين 890 و 6849 دولار أمريكي في الليلة الواحدة. 
الردهة الرئيسية للفندق يبلغ ارتفاعها أكثر من 600 قدم وتشغل حوالي ثلث المساحة الداخلية وتتيح للواقف فيها مشاهدة بانورامية لكل ادوار الفندق ويمكن للضيوف الاستمتاع بقهوة الصباح أو شاي بعد الظهر وهم يشاهدون تصاعد المياه 32 مترا من نافورة عملاقة نحو قمة الردهة. 
ويتميز التصميم الداخلي للفندق بالفخامة الشديدة في تجهيزاته. فكل شيئ تراه في الداخل ويبدو لك انه من الذهب فاعلم أنه مصنوع بالفعل من الذهب". أما في البهو فإن هناك 21 أريكة مصنوعة من الجلد وبها تربيعات من الوسادات الناعمة والمساند المصنوعة من الحرير المخطط تنسجم إلي حد كبير مع السجاد الذي ينتشر بينها في اتجاه أحواض الأسماك التي تفوق في حجمها غرف النزلاء في أي من الفنادق الأقل حجماً. أما الفازات المطلية بالذهب فيوجد بها غابات من الزهور الاستوائية كثيفة الأوراق تحوم من فوقها عصافير الجنة. 
ومن الأشياء الاخرى التي تميز برج العرب عدم وجود المكاتب المعتادة ( الرسيبشن) لاستقبال النزلاء الجدد او المخصص لفحص أوراق النزلاء والتأكد من صحتها أو خزانة يضطر النزيل إلي الذهاب إليها لتسديد حسابه بل ان الموظفين هم الذين يحضرون إلي الضيف بأنفسهم. 
وتعكس أسماء الأجنحة رومانسية قصص "ألف ليلة وليلة" المعروفة حيث سمي كل جناح بأسم حجر من الأحجار الكريمة مثل الفيروز والزبرجد والزمرد والياقوت والملاكيت واللازورد. وبين النجوم وتحت البحر تقدم المطاعم أرقى المأكولات في أجواء رائعة مع المناظر الخلاقة في تجربة مثيرة لا تتكرر كثيرا. فمطعم المنتهى يرتفع 200 متر عن سطح مياه الخليج و له تصميم من عصر الفضاء مع حشوات الكروم والألوان الزرقاء والخضراء وتصاميم على شكل أمواج بالاضافة إلى نوافد تطل على مناظر خلابة تفتح آفاق العالم أمام أعين الزوار. وهناك مطعم المحارة وهو جنة المأكولات البحرية الذي يغطس في أعماق الخليج ويستمتع الزوار بتجربة مثيرة لا تنسى بدخولهم المطعم من خلال رحلة بغواصة لمدة ثلاث دقائق من قاعة الاستقبال في الفندق ويمكن للضيوف ان يشاهدوا أشكال الحياة البحرية المختلفة في مياه الخليج خارج جدران المطعم الزجاجية ومع أشكال الأسماك المختلفة والأمواج هناك السجاد بأشكال المرجان علما بان تناول الطعام في هذا المطعم بالحجز المسبق.وهناك مطعم آخر هو الايوان الذي يقع بالقرب من قاعة الاستقبال الرئيسية للفندق. 
وفي الطابق الثامن عشر من برج العرب يقع نادي "الصوان" الصحي ويتميز بديكوره الرائع والتسهيلات الرياضية الخاصة وسمي باسم الحجر المعروف بنقائه اما الديكور الرائع فيذكرك ببرك السباحة التي استخدمت في عصور الحضارات الشرقية القديمة وقد صمم الديكور الداخلي ليذكر بالآثار التاريخية في البتراء بالأردن واستخدمت أعمدة الموزاييك في برك السباحة الداخلية وحمامات الجاكوزي بينما عزز الرخام والجرانيت والبلاط الملون روعة المكان.
و يا ريت ياجماعة لا نتهم رجلا من كبار المعماريين بهذه التهمة لأنها لا تخصه و على فكرة 
المصمم هو Tom Wright of WS Atkins PLC و ليس نورمان فوستر 
و يا ريت تفكرو في الموضوع كويس و امامكم منظور البرج.


----------



## معماري من طين (5 نوفمبر 2007)

نسيت اقول حاجة ازاي يا جماعة برج العرب على البحر(الخليج العربي) و ايضا الخليج العربي في شمار الامارات هل هناك قبلة غير مكة في ايران في الشمال .
يا ريت يبقة فيه كمان معلومات جغرافية بسيطة ..
و شكرا للمنتدى و كل المشاركيين


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (5 نوفمبر 2007)

:17: كان من الممكن التصميم دون وجود شكل صليب في المبنى


----------



## معماري من طين (5 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا ليس صليبا اختي العزيزة .. لماذا نصر .. انظري جيدا للمنظور البحري...


----------



## همسات الليل (6 نوفمبر 2007)

معماري من طين قال:


> هذا ليس صليبا اختي العزيزة .. لماذا نصر .. انظري جيدا للمنظور البحري...


تحياتي لكل كلامك معماري من طين:20: :20: :20:


----------



## نور الزمان (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*مساعدة في مادة separation processes*

السلام عليكم
اخوتي في الملتقى اود سؤالكم عن كتب في separation processes
or spray drying
يا ريت تساعدوني 
و مشكووووووورين


----------



## miss decor (7 نوفمبر 2007)

انا أأيد كـــــــــــــــــــلام الاخ عصــــــــــــــــــام وبشده


----------



## همسات الليل (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشرفنا العزيز أرجوا من حضرتك لو سمحت دمج هذا الموضوع مع موضوع (برج دبي على شكل صليب ! لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله) في الملتقى العام لأني مشرفنا العزيز أريد أن يعرف الرأي المعماري والجانب الهندسي لهذا التصميم 
وتحياتي لك​


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (11 نوفمبر 2007)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...ياجماعة لو الواحد بص فى الحياة حوليه هيلاقى شكل الصليب فى كل مكان...حتى علامة ال + فيها من شكل الصليب...بلاش التفكير الغريب ده بقى يا معماريين يا مسلمين...و خلى كل واحد وعلى حسب نيته


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (12 نوفمبر 2007)

اذا كان هذا حال الغرب معنا فهو من اخطأنا

لما نعوز بعض المشاريع لمهندسن غرب رغم وجود من العرب الاكفاء ولكن عميت الابصار

ثانيا اذا كان هذا صحيح فأنه الذل الذي سلطه الله علينا حتى نعود الى ديننا

اللهم اعز الاسلام وانصر المسلمين واجعل كلمتك هي العليا الى يوم الدين


----------



## القشعم (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الفتنة أشد من القتل


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (12 نوفمبر 2007)

انا احب اقول لاخي المصري ان شكل البرج لاينطبق على مثله لاننا لانعيب شكل البرج بل نعيب الفكرة التي من اجلها كل هذا الكلام والذي يشك منه دس افكار المتطرفين من الاديان الاخرى والفكرة التي هو الذي يقوم بفرضها علينا وانا من العراق وقد شيد مبنى لاحدى الوزارات في العراق سابقا وتحديدا مبنى وزارة المالية ليكون الشكل عندما تراه من السماء وكانها نجمة اسرائيلية فهل ياترى ايضا عدم قبولك يااخي انتقادنا لشكل المبنى وهل نحن هنا بصدد الغيرة والحسد من هذا المهندس المعماري والذي لاشك بانه يحمل عقلا مبدعا ولكن الاخوة والاخوات الذين سبقوني ينتقدون الفكرة التي في عقل هذا الرجل


----------



## حسام يونس (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*العرب يستاهلو*

انا مش شمتان فيهم ولاكن هل لا يوجد من معماريون العرب احد عنده المقدرة علي تصميم مثل هذا البرج اكيد طبعا في اذا لماذا يستعينون بالاجانب ولا هو يعني الغريب احلي شكرا


----------



## البحارالمنسى (13 نوفمبر 2007)

ليس المشكلة في العماره لاكن المشكله فى الناس


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 يونيو 2008)

بصراحة يجب توكيل المشاريع ....بالبلاد العربية المسلمه...لكهند معماري مسلم ...لمعرفتة بعادات وتقاليد البلاد الاسلامي.....ياعني ما بنظحك على العرب بزراعة conceptاكبر صليب بالدول الاسلامية...اجق لتلك الاموال التي تتفع للمعماري مسلم بدل شخص اخر 

مع اجترامي للجميع


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 يونيو 2008)

يعني عند بلدي...(..........).....جابو فلبيني لادخل له بالدين الاسلامي ولا بعرف شي عن العادات الاسلامية .....لبناء مسجد.......مشهور .....فقام بتنفيذ المسجد بوابة الرجال نفس بوابة النساء........يعني يا جماعة شو رابكم مش احق....بانسان مسلم .....او عربي ...تصميم المباني العربة فالاموال تبقا ضمن حلقة بين العرب ....مش بس نقدر الاجانب ونحترمهم ونضربلهم سلام ...ولا العرب مش اد المسؤولية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مايزنر (14 يونيو 2008)

أنا أرى أننا نحن العرب من يجب أن يلومو أنفسهم، بغض النظر إذا كان المعماري نورمان فوستر قد قال ذلك الكلام أم لا، بدل أن نتعب أنفسنا في مناقشة قصده ونتمنى لو أن أحداً آخر قد صمم البرج نيابةً عنه، فلنصبح معماريين متميزين مثله وعندها سنقوم نحن بالتصميم لنا وللغرب بالطريقة التي تعجبنا وليس كما يريد غيرنا ولن نبدأ بالقلق من أن يضع المعماريون الغرب رموزاً في مبانيهم تكون بمثابة اهانة لنا أو غيره، ثم أنه ليضع صليباً يصل طوله للقمر فما تأثير ذلك علينا؟ أنا لا أراها تشكل أمراً مهماً وهي ذلك فقط عندما نعطيها نحن أهمية، الاهانة الحقيقية هي أن يكون هناك وطن عربي ممتد من المحيط إلى الخليج ليس فيه معماري واحد له أعمال في عدة بلدان غير بلده وحتى زهى حديد والتي نتباهى بأنها عربية قالت في أحد المقابلات في قناة عربية (أعتقد أنها كانت ال Lbc) عندما سألها المقدم لماذا لا تتكلمين بالعربية مع أن القناة عربية وأنت عربية وتتقنين هذه اللغة؟ كانت إجابتها بأنها تخجل بأن تتحدث بالعربية وأن احترامها سيقل كثيراُ في الغرب لدى رؤيتها تتحدث بالعربية، فما سبب ذلك؟
بصراحة أنا معا في ذلك بالرغم على ما يبدو في ذلك من قلة أصل، فأنا أضع نفسي مكان الانسان الغربي الذي يرى مجموعة من البلدان التي يتحدث أهلها لغة واحدة ولهم تاريخ واحد و لا يقبل أحدها أن يتآخى أو يتحد مع الأخر وينسى أن أساس الوحدة هو اللغة والتاريخ المشترك أولا ثم يأتي دور الدين في تعزيز هذه الوحدة وليس التفرقة، ثم ننظر إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي والذي لا يملك أدنى وأهم متطلبات الوحدة وهي اللغة ولكنهم متفاهمين بالرغم من كل الخلافات بينهم...
عندما نصحو ونضع خلافاتنا خلفنا وننساها عندها لن نقلق لا على عروبتنا ولا على ديننا من التطاول، وستبدأ زهى حديد بالتكلم بالعربية مجدداً...
عذراً للإطالة، أعتقد أنني حولت الموضوع إلى خطاب عن العروبة ولكنها فشة قلب فاعذروني، وتقبلو تحياتي...


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 يونيو 2008)

مايزنر قال:


> أنا أرى أننا نحن العرب من يجب أن يلومو أنفسهم، بغض النظر إذا كان المعماري نورمان فوستر قد قال ذلك الكلام أم لا، بدل أن نتعب أنفسنا في مناقشة قصده ونتمنى لو أن أحداً آخر قد صمم البرج نيابةً عنه، فلنصبح معماريين متميزين مثله وعندها سنقوم نحن بالتصميم لنا وللغرب بالطريقة التي تعجبنا وليس كما يريد غيرنا ولن نبدأ بالقلق من أن يضع المعماريون الغرب رموزاً في مبانيهم تكون بمثابة اهانة لنا أو غيره، ثم أنه ليضع صليباً يصل طوله للقمر فما تأثير ذلك علينا؟ أنا لا أراها تشكل أمراً مهماً وهي ذلك فقط عندما نعطيها نحن أهمية، الاهانة الحقيقية هي أن يكون هناك وطن عربي ممتد من المحيط إلى الخليج ليس فيه معماري واحد له أعمال في عدة بلدان غير بلده وحتى زهى حديد والتي نتباهى بأنها عربية قالت في أحد المقابلات في قناة عربية (أعتقد أنها كانت ال Lbc) عندما سألها المقدم لماذا لا تتكلمين بالعربية مع أن القناة عربية وأنت عربية وتتقنين هذه اللغة؟ كانت إجابتها بأنها تخجل بأن تتحدث بالعربية وأن احترامها سيقل كثيراُ في الغرب لدى رؤيتها تتحدث بالعربية، فما سبب ذلك؟
> بصراحة أنا معا في ذلك بالرغم على ما يبدو في ذلك من قلة أصل، فأنا أضع نفسي مكان الانسان الغربي الذي يرى مجموعة من البلدان التي يتحدث أهلها لغة واحدة ولهم تاريخ واحد و لا يقبل أحدها أن يتآخى أو يتحد مع الأخر وينسى أن أساس الوحدة هو اللغة والتاريخ المشترك أولا ثم يأتي دور الدين في تعزيز هذه الوحدة وليس التفرقة، ثم ننظر إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي والذي لا يملك أدنى وأهم متطلبات الوحدة وهي اللغة ولكنهم متفاهمين بالرغم من كل الخلافات بينهم...
> عندما نصحو ونضع خلافاتنا خلفنا وننساها عندها لن نقلق لا على عروبتنا ولا على ديننا من التطاول، وستبدأ زهى حديد بالتكلم بالعربية مجدداً...
> عذراً للإطالة، أعتقد أنني حولت الموضوع إلى خطاب عن العروبة ولكنها فشة قلب فاعذروني، وتقبلو تحياتي...


 يكون هناك وطن عربي ممتد من المحيط إلى الخليج ليس فيه معماري واحد له أعمال في عدة بلدان غير بلده.......اعجبتني هذة العبارة رهيب:81::81:

أعتقد أنني حولت الموضوع إلى خطاب عن العروبة ولكنها فشة قلب فاعذروني، وتقبلو تحياتي................مو طبيعي تنفع رئيس دولة للخطابات السياسية ....انا ضليت سنة حتى طلع معي كمن كلمة 

بس كلامك صح 100%:14:


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (14 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أود ان أذكركم بقول الله تعالى 
( يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون )

وقال تعالى ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين


----------



## مشاريع جارية (15 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## المعماري اسامه (15 يونيو 2008)

الشغله مو صوت او لا او ابداع او لا الشغله يا اخواني الفلسفه اذا المصمم نفسه اعترف بالصليب فلماذا انتم تجادلون وبالفعل اكبر مصيبه تصميم برج العرب للاسلام وهذا يؤكد الضعف الهزيل للعرب وتبعيتهم للاجانب والاوروبيين .
واين ذهب قسم المهنه والصراحة للمصصم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .


----------



## first-arch (15 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على طرح الموضوع


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (16 يونيو 2008)

(( إن شعبا يمتلك مثل هذه التحف المعمارية يعيب علي مهندسيه أن يقلدوا سخافات الغرب))..... هذه هي العبارة التي قالها المعماري فرانك لويد رايت عندما زار هذا المسجد و هو مسجد السلطان حسن بمنطقة القلعة بالقاهرة .....

فكرت أن أعرض لكم هذا العمل المعماري العظيم الذي جعل مؤسس العمارة العضوية و هو المعماري الغربي الأمريكي يصف أعماله و هو و معاصريه من الغرب بالسخافات أمام هذا العمل الذي وصفه بالتحفة المعمارية... فكرت أن أعرض لكم هذا العمل لعلنا نعود إلي عمارتنا الإسلامية التي تركناها تموت و اتجهنا نقلد الغرب خطوة بخطوة....
للاسف الشديد نحن منساقين وراء الغرب في كل شي ثم مأني في أخر المطاف لنلوم انفسنا على سبيل المثال ولبس الحصـــــــــــــــــــــــــر منساقين وراء الغرب في الكلام ana messh 3aref elnaaas 
لا هو بالعربية ولا بالأنجليزية 
ان سبب تقدم شعوب الغرب هو اعتزازهم بممتلكاتهم على سبيل المثال اذكر صديق لي عندما سافر الى المانيا قابل شخصا فكلمه بالأنجليزية وكرر كلامه عدة مرات ولكن الألماني لم يرد عليه وعندما وجده ملحا" في الكلام قال له انا اعرف التكلم بالأنجليزيه ولكني لا أتكلم بغير لغتي 
فنجد التقليد في كل شيء ثم نأتي لنقول انه لايوجــــــــــــــــد معماريون ذوي كفاءة ليصمموا في بلاد الغرب 
فبدلا من ذلك نرجع اننا في البلاد العربية اصبحت اللغة السائدة هي الأصل ونسيت اللغه العربية 
فلو نظرنا الى الاوروبيين في العصور المظلمة وقت ان كان للأنداس شان أخذوا كل علوم العرب وترجموها الى لغاتهم 
ثم درسوها بلغاتهم اما نحن فنستغرق ايام في ترجمة العلوم لكي لا ندرسها


----------



## وحش العمارة (17 يونيو 2008)

أمنمحتب الصغير قال:


> (( إن شعبا يمتلك مثل هذه التحف المعمارية يعيب علي مهندسيه أن يقلدوا سخافات الغرب))..... هذه هي العبارة التي قالها المعماري فرانك لويد رايت عندما زار هذا المسجد و هو مسجد السلطان حسن بمنطقة القلعة بالقاهرة .....
> 
> فكرت أن أعرض لكم هذا العمل المعماري العظيم الذي جعل مؤسس العمارة العضوية و هو المعماري الغربي الأمريكي يصف أعماله و هو و معاصريه من الغرب بالسخافات أمام هذا العمل الذي وصفه بالتحفة المعمارية... فكرت أن أعرض لكم هذا العمل لعلنا نعود إلي عمارتنا الإسلامية التي تركناها تموت و اتجهنا نقلد الغرب خطوة بخطوة....
> للاسف الشديد نحن منساقين وراء الغرب في كل شي ثم مأني في أخر المطاف لنلوم انفسنا على سبيل المثال ولبس الحصـــــــــــــــــــــــــر منساقين وراء الغرب في الكلام Ana Messh 3aref Elnaaas
> ...


 

شكرا لك اخي ..على المقالة او الكلام
فعلا نحن نمتلك مجموعة من التحف
بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .............
وصلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلوات


----------



## معماري المشروع (18 يونيو 2008)

اولا انا واحد من اهل دبي 
ولو نظرنا للبرج بكل تفاصيله وخصوصا من الخلف لا نجد شيئ من هذالكلام 
تانيا ليس لدينا معلومات مؤكدة عن اللي صمم البرج او اللي قال الكلام المكتوب اعلاه 
وبعدين الكعبة قبلة المسلمين 
ومافي اي احد يقدر يطاول عليها 
ثالتثا دايما يا اخواني اتذكرو مقولة عبدالمطلب جد حضرة سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
اني انا رب البل وانا للبيت رب سيحميه


----------



## مايزنر (18 يونيو 2008)

بالفعل كما قلت أخي أمنحتب فنحن لدينا من الأوابد المعمارية ما يشكل مدرسة مستقلة بحد ذاتها في العمارة ولا تزال قابلة للتطوير ولكن المعماريين العرب مفتونون بالإبداعات الغربية وينسون أنها مناسبة للغرب وليس لنا ويطبقون المثل القائل: خرج الصوص من البيضة فلم تعجبه قشرتها !! ... فلم يعجبهم ما لديهم من تراث وإبداع فيلحقون الموضة الرائجة في الغرب وينسون أن العمارة ليست مجرد أشكال بل هي فكر و تراث واحتياجات أنتجت هذه الأشكال...


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (18 يونيو 2008)

ولكن يا أخي الفاضل معماري المشروع قال الله تعالى ان تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت أقدامكم 
وتذكر قول الله تعالى ان الله لايغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم


----------



## مايزنر (20 يونيو 2008)

هناك نقطة أود أن أوضحها، لقد قلت سابقاً:
_وحتى زهى حديد والتي نتباهى بأنها عربية قالت في أحد المقابلات في قناة عربية (أعتقد أنها كانت ال Lbc) عندما سألها المقدم لماذا لا تتكلمين بالعربية مع أن القناة عربية وأنت عربية وتتقنين هذه اللغة؟ كانت إجابتها بأنها تخجل بأن تتحدث بالعربية وأن احترامها سيقل كثيراُ في الغرب لدى رؤيتها تتحدث بالعربية_
هنا أريد أن أعتذر من المهندسة زها حديد ومن الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى لنقلي أخبار لم أتأكد منها شخصياً بل ذكرها لي أصدقائي حيث تم نقل القصة وإضافة البهارات عليها إلى أن وصلت إلي بالشكل الذي أوردته لكم، وأحب هنا أن أورد الترجمة الحقيقية لذلك الجزء من للمقابلة والذي وجدته في المكتب الذي كنت أعمل فيه:​ المذيع: عندما يذكر اسم المهندسة زها حديد يقولون المهندسة عراقية المولد فما رأيك في هذا؟
زها: في الحقيقة انهم لا يعلمون ماذا يقولون، هل يقولوا المهندسة البريطانية أم المهندسة العراقية فيقولون ذلك كحل وسط، أنا لا أحبذ ذلك ولكن لا مشكلة.
المذيع: وأنت ماذا تعتبرين نفسك؟
زها: أنا عربية عراقية.. صحيح أنني عشت هنا كثيراً ولكني عشت في العراق أيضاً وأتكلم العربية..
المذيع: ولكن ليس اليوم..
زها: ماذا؟
المذيع: ليس اليوم، ليس في هذه المقابلة...
زها: في الحقيقة أنا لا أتكلم العربية لأني لا أعرف التعابير (تقصد التعابير الهندسية) في اللغة العربية، وذلك هو سبب رفضي للكثير من المقابلات لأنها كانت باللغة العربية، فعندما أتكلم بالعربية تبدو لهجتي خليطاً من العراقية واللبنانية لذا سيبدو حديثي غريباً...
يظهر لنا من هذا الحديث أنها لم تكن تتكلم العربية ليس لأنها تخجل الحديث (كما وصلتني القصة) بها بل لأنها لن تستطيع التعبير هندسياً عن المشاريع باللغة العربية...
أعتذر مرة أخرى ولكن الأمانة واجبة في النقل ووجدت نفسي مضطراً لوضع الحوار الحقيقي كي لا أكون سبباً في تشويه سمعة أي كان، ولكي أكون أميناً على معلومة أنقلها لهذا المنتدى الغالي، وأرجو أن تكون هذه المشاركة عبرةً كي لا ننقل معلومات وإشاعات دون أن نكون متأكدين منها، أو على الأقل بيان عدم التأكد من الخبر (وذلك هو الخطأ الذي ارتكبته:4 وعذراً للإطالة...​


----------



## وحش العمارة (20 يونيو 2008)

مايزنر قال:


> هناك نقطة أود أن أوضحها، لقد قلت سابقاً:
> _وحتى زهى حديد والتي نتباهى بأنها عربية قالت في أحد المقابلات في قناة عربية (أعتقد أنها كانت ال Lbc) عندما سألها المقدم لماذا لا تتكلمين بالعربية مع أن القناة عربية وأنت عربية وتتقنين هذه اللغة؟ كانت إجابتها بأنها تخجل بأن تتحدث بالعربية وأن احترامها سيقل كثيراُ في الغرب لدى رؤيتها تتحدث بالعربية_
> هنا أريد أن أعتذر من المهندسة زها حديد ومن الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى لنقلي أخبار لم أتأكد منها شخصياً بل ذكرها لي أصدقائي حيث تم نقل القصة وإضافة البهارات عليها إلى أن وصلت إلي بالشكل الذي أوردته لكم، وأحب هنا أن أورد الترجمة الحقيقية لذلك الجزء من للمقابلة والذي وجدته في المكتب الذي كنت أعمل فيه:​
> المذيع: عندما يذكر اسم المهندسة زها حديد يقولون المهندسة عراقية المولد فما رأيك في هذا؟
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك اخي ...على اهتمامك بصحة الخبر ..............القلة الذين يفعلون ذالك 

بارك الله فيك...................اجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammedaa (26 يونيو 2008)

*صليب برج العرب مواجه تماما للقدس قبلة النصارى*

للعلم باكتشاف شخصي عن طريق جوجل ارث وبرسم خط مباشر من مدينة القدس ليصل لفندق برج العرب بدبي لاحظت ان صليب برج العرب مواجه تماما للقدس قبلة النصارى وهذا اكبر دليل على ان المصمم متعمد اظهار اكبر صليب في العالم في دولة اسلامية ومواجه لقبلتهم وهذا الدليل للمشككين في تعمد تصميم الصليب
ولاحظو تجنب اظهار صور للفندق من جهة الصليب الا نادرا وهذا يؤكد ما ذكرناه سابقا
ونظرا لسذاجتنا نختلق الاعذار ونفرض حسن النية والخطا غير المقصود من الغرب الطيبين واحنا دايما نسئ الظن بهم
والحقيقة انهم بغاية الدقة في كل شيء فافعالهم مهما كانت صغيرة وكلامهم مهما كان بسيط ولين ولكنهم يعرفون بالضبط ما يفعلون وماذا يقولون ولا ندرك ما يخفون من وراء أفعالهم أو كلامهم الا بعد فوات الاوان نظرا لما نتمتع به من سذاجة وحسن نية وتغابي عن الحقيقة


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (26 يونيو 2008)

*اتقى الله يا هذا*

يا أخ شريف... حاول أنك تناقش الموضوع و تبتعد عن التجريح، ولا تنس أن المسلمين مهما كان حالهم فهم على خير إن شاء الله.

إذا كنت مسلم فاتقي الله، وإن كنت غير مسلم فأحذر من التطاول على الإسلام والمسلمين، فليس هذا مكانه.


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (27 يونيو 2008)

ده كلام فاضى ومش صحيح ولا يجوز الحديث فى هذا الموضوع كثيرا
المسيحيين اخوه


----------



## مايزنر (27 يونيو 2008)

أنا معك أخي أحمد فالمسيحيين هم أخوة لنا ولم يكن القصد مطلقاً الاشارة لهم بأي سوء وإنما النقاش هنا هو حقيقة تصميم هذا البرج وهل حقاً قصد المصمم ذلك أم لم يقصده (ولو أني أرى أنه سيكون في قمة الحماقة إن كان قصده ذلك لأنه أمر لا معنى له) وإن كان هناك من أحد نلومه فهو نحن لأنه لو وضعنا عقولنا في رؤوسنا لما استطاع أحد التطاول أو بالأحرى لن نحتاج لأحد أن يصمم لنا أو يقدم لنا خدماته بالطريقة التي تعجبه...


----------



## red2x4 (5 يوليو 2008)

بصراحة يا أخي ..اعتقد انك مخطئ أنا مسلم و أعشق ديني..ولكنني ألا حظ أننا معشر المسلمين نوؤل الامور و (بدنأ فضيحة نشبع فيها لطم)...بغض النظر عن هوية المصمم هل درست الفكرة التصميمية ..غدا سيخرج شخص آخر ليقول أن برج جدة صليبي أو يخترع شيئ آخر..وبذلك يكون بيت الله الحرام محاطا بالصلبان و النجوم السداسية...ليس كل مايقال يصدق و مافي داعي للتهويل.....


----------



## red2x4 (5 يوليو 2008)

فقط لمعلوماتك...النصاري يصلون و قبلتهم باتجاه الشرق وليس باتجاه الجنوب الشرقي!!


----------



## راعي عدن (10 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافيه
لكن يوم حن انقلبنا مكب و زباله لتكنولوجيه الغير و عندنا كوادر ماشالله عليها مثلكم مكن تسوي شغلات واييييد حلوه و لكن نقول حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل
ايش نسوي سلمنا و باقي نستسلم لجبنا و قلة عقلنا 
و المثل عندنا يقول كل مطرود ملحوق و ما حد يستحسف على لي طااف و انتو عليكم بالهمه حتى تغطوا كل احتياجات دولكم و اوطانكم و وطنكم العربي
الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## راعي عدن (10 يوليو 2008)

المسحيين اخوه هههههههههههههه
و الله بجد انكم مهندسين
خلكم فموضوع العماره و كبوا الخريط و التفاهات يذبحونكم و هم اخوة لكم
وينكم من قول الله تعالى :::: و لن ترضى عنك اليهود و النصرى حتى تتبع ملتهم
::::: خلكم فالتخصص و لا تنقلبون مفتين


----------



## mohammedaa (13 يوليو 2008)

*توضيح*

ان المسيحيين اخوة المسلمين في الوطن وليس بالدين بما يعني انهم مواطنين لهم حقوق وعليهم واجبات تجاه وطنهم مثلهم مثل اي مواطن لهذا البلد سواء مسلم او مسيحي وايضا المسيحيين في بلادنا هم من ثقافتنا وليسو اغراب ويعرفون الاسلام والمسلمين جيدا أما بالدول الغربية فأفعالهم تجاهنا هي افعال محتلين متكبرين لا يحترمون الاخر وثقافته ويريدون فرض ثقافتهم بالقوه ومحو اي ثقافة اخري تنافسهم وذلك لجعل الاخر (نحن) تابعين لهم سياسيا واقتصاديا ( ببساطة احتلال)
وثانيا نحن لا نعيبهم نحن نعيب من مكن من هم علي غير ملتنا وديننا وثقافتنا علينا وعدم مراعاتهم لثقافتنا وديننا ونظرة التدني والاحتقار لكل ما يمت لنا وديننا بصلة
فليس لنا مشكلة مع مصمم البرج ولكن مع من وافق علي هذا التصميم ومن استخدم هذا المصمم فالمصمم حر يصمم ما يشاء بما يتفق مع ثقافته ولكن نحن احرار في ان نقبل هذا أو نرفضه وهذا حقنا والمشكلة ان هذا مفروض علينا وليس لدينا اي خيار سوي رفضه بالكلام فهل هذا كثير


----------



## موفق عمران (13 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع يحتاج الى وقفة قصيرة من العرب عامة وان يفكروا بما يقدموا عليه عند تنفيذ المشاريع لان الغرب يمتلك النية السيئة في بعض عناوينه وان يحسبوا لكل خطوة يخطوها فلا تحتاج الى توقف الافتتاح لبرج العرب ثلاثة اشهر ليتدارسوا الموضوع الذي فلت من زمامهم ؟ فالمسقبل امامنا مهما خطط الغرب ؟


----------



## قطرة مطر (13 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم
دعوني اعبر
لاحظت ان الموضوع قد بدأ بنقاش معماري
وانتهى بنزاع اديان
وهذا ليس المطلوب ........
كثير هي التداعيات حول الصليب وفي الردود المطروحه
كنت بين بين
ولكن دعوني اسأل سؤال
استسمح دوله غربيه نصرانيه بأن تبني فيها مسجد يحمل اكبر مأذنه في العالم؟؟؟؟
وسؤالي الأخر هل يا ترى سوف تسمح بأن يبني او يصمم هذا المبنى مسلم عربي او غير عربي
اقصد مسلم؟؟؟؟؟ ولنعبر اكثر استسمح بأن يبنى اي مبنى ولا اقصد مسجد بحد ذاته
ستقولون زها حديد وهي معماريه متميزه بالفعل ونفتخر بها 
ولكن هل هناك غيرها؟؟؟؟؟؟ افيدوني بأسماء قد اكون جاهلة بغيرها ؟؟؟؟؟

لو استطعنا ان نفكر بالأجوبه قليلا ......... لأستطعنا ان نساعد لانفسنا اكثر
بل دعوني اقول لوثقنا بقدراتنا اكثر؟؟؟
نستعين بالغرب لقلت الخبره ...... واذا بقينا نستعين ياترى هل ستتكون لدينا خبره؟؟؟
قد احمل بردي كثير من التساؤولات ولكن هي وجهات نظر لي قد تتترجم من خلال اجوبتكم
وردودكم التي كتبتبوها قبلي.,.........

.....................................
قطرة مطر


----------



## حسام عاشور (14 يوليو 2008)

يمكن لو مهندس مسلم عمل بواجهة مبنى غربي كلمة لا إله إلا الله كان رح يكون ردهم متلنا أو .............


----------



## mohammedaa (14 يوليو 2008)

*نحن لا ينقصنا خبرة ولا مبدعين*

نحن لا ينقصنا خبرة ولا مبدعين ولكن ينقصنا اجادة وضمير وحسن تفكير فمن اين تاتي الخبرة اذا لم تقدم على عمل كل جديد لم يسبقك به احد وليس لاحد به خبرة 
فالابداع لا يحتاج لخبرة وليس مقصورا علي جنس معين غربي او شرقي ولكنه موجود في كل البشر سواء وهذا عدل الخالق
ان عدم ثقتنا بانفسنا وتمجيد منجزات الغرب على الاطلاق هو ما يجعلنا نظن اننا غير مبدعين وهذا خطا كبير يدفعنا الغرب اليه حتي يحتكر لنفسه نسب كل انجازات المبدعين حتي لو كانو منا وللاسف نحن نشارك في ذلك بتحطيم كل ابداع يصدر من داخلنا وتمجيد كل ما هو آت الينا من الخارج

:73::72:


----------



## قطرة مطر (14 يوليو 2008)

mohammedaa قال:


> نحن لا ينقصنا خبرة ولا مبدعين ولكن ينقصنا اجادة وضمير وحسن تفكير فمن اين تاتي الخبرة اذا لم تقدم على عمل كل جديد لم يسبقك به احد وليس لاحد به خبرة
> فالابداع لا يحتاج لخبرة وليس مقصورا علي جنس معين غربي او شرقي ولكنه موجود في كل البشر سواء وهذا عدل الخالق
> ان عدم ثقتنا بانفسنا وتمجيد منجزات الغرب على الاطلاق هو ما يجعلنا نظن اننا غير مبدعين وهذا خطا كبير يدفعنا الغرب اليه حتي يحتكر لنفسه نسب كل انجازات المبدعين حتي لو كانو منا وللاسف نحن نشارك في ذلك بتحطيم كل ابداع يصدر من داخلنا وتمجيد كل ما هو آت الينا من الخارج
> 
> :73::72:


 
 وجهة نظر اتفق معها
واذا نظرنا اكثر لواقع
نجد اننا حتى وان وجد منا ابداعات وظمير كله بالخارج 
او كلها تتوجه للغرب لأيمانها بأنها سوف تتقدر او تلقى احترام اكثر
وهذه هي المشكله 
واذا اردنا ان نرى الأبداع لنتصفح مشاريع التخرج لطلاب سنرىالكثير 

سعيده بنقاشي معكم
...................................................
قطرة مطر


----------



## م . ماجدة (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسلم لسانك يا أخ "جمال الهمالى" ، معنديش كلام أقوله أكثر من اللى قلته 
المفروض الأخ "غالى" بيأخذ رأينا كلنا سواء كنا مسلمين أو من أى ديانة أخرى ، وسواء اذا كان طرحه للموضوع والسؤال مستفذ أو غير مستفذ . ايه دخل الاسلام والمسلمين يا أخ شريف هنا ، المفروض اننا فى منتدى للمهندسين مش فى منتدى دينى . وحتى لو كنا فى منتدى دينى ، هل هذا هو الأسلوب اللى نناقش به مواضيعنا؟


----------



## معماري من طين (27 يوليو 2008)

*لا تدخل للدين في منتدي نقاش علمي مع احترمي للجميع*

اسمحو لي ان ادلي براي... و لا داعي للتدخل في الدين ايا كان... 
انا شايف ان العمود الي بتقولو عليه صليب ... هو فعلا اساس المبنى و لكن كما تعلمون ان برج العرب كان اطول فندق في العالم و لكن تدخلت السياسات فنقص 4 ادوار تقريبا لذلك تجدونه ناقصا من الاعلى .
و انا ارى ان هناك اسباب انشائية و معمارية لهذا الغرض (الطليب المزعوم)
انشائيا مثلا هو رأس المثلث في المسقط الافقي فيجب ان بكون عمود. ايضا يحمل الهمود جناحين من المطاعم فيجب ان يكون ذا مقطع عرضي كبير و اطول من طول الفندق
و الاسباب المعمارية 
هذان الجناحان في الاعلى لتجميل منظر العمود الهائل بغض النظر عن الناتج صليب او شيء اخر. ايضا لاستغلال و زياده المقطع المطل على البحر و النتيجة كانت اضافة جناحان .
و لا اخفي المعلومات الاتية
ارتفاع برج العرب الذي بني على شكل شراع سفينة الى 321 متراً عن سطح مياه الخليج العربي وشارك في بنائه نحو 3500 مصمم ومهندس وعامل لاخراج المبنى على شكله الحالي وتم استخدام حوالي 360 الف طن من الاسمنت وأكثر من 9000 طن من الفولاذ بينما تم صب 250 أساساً على عمق 40 مترا تحت قاع البحر ويتصل بالأرض عن طريق جسر يمثل قمة البناء. وقد بدأت عمليات البناء في هذا المشروع المعماري الهندسي الفريد في عام 1994 ويعتبر أطول من برج ايفل وأقل بـ 60 مترا فقط عن مبنى (امباير ستيت) وله مهبط للمروحيات طائرات الهيلكوبتر على الطابق الثامن والعشرين ومطعم شبه معلق في الهواء. أما واجهة المبنى فتأتي على شكل شراع سفينة وتعتبر تحديا تقنيا مدهشا ولها شريط بطبقتين من الفايبر جلاس المغطى بمادة التيفلون وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي تستخدم فيها هذه التقنية المتقدمة على هذا الشكل في أي مكان في العالم كما يتميز الجدار الشفاف للواجهة بأنه مصنوع من الفيبر جلاس وهو يعمل علي ترشيح وتنقية ضوء الصحراء المكثف ويحوله إلي وهيج في عالم آخر وعند الظلام يعمل كشاشة عرض للإضاءة الليلية. 
و يتألف برج العرب من 202 جناح دوبليكس لاقامة الضيوف ومن 28 طابقا بارتفاع مزدوج وتشمل الأجنحة 142 جناحا بغرفة واحدة و18 جناحا داخليا بغرفة واحدة وأربعة أجنحة دويليكس بغرفة واحدة و28 جناحا بغرفتين وستة أجنحة بثلاث غرف وجناحين خاصين وجناحين جراند سويتش. وفي كل الأجنحة نوافذ ترتفع من الأرض إلى السقف توفر للضيوف منظرا رائعا للبحر وتتراوح بين 170 مترا مربعا و780 مترا مربعا وجهزت الأجنحة بآخر التقنيات الحديثة وأجهزة الكمبيوتر الدفترية وامكانية تصفح شبكة الانترنت وهناك ميزة التحكم من بعد في جهاز التلفزيون وشاشات السينما كذلك هناك العديد من الخدمات التي تتوفر لضيوف برج العرب ومنها امكانية رؤية أي زائر للجناح واعطاء إمكانية الدخول دون الحاجة للتحرك من مكانه. أما جناحا (جراند سويتس) فيقعان في الطابق الخامس والعشرين وقد عززت معايير الفخامة والرفاهية حيث يتوفر مصعد خاص وسينما خاصة وأسرة دوارة ومجلس على الطراز العربي وغرفة للملابس حجمها أكبر من الحجم المعتاد لأية غرفة في أي فندق وقد استخدمت أفضل المواد من دول مختلفة لتكمل روعة التصميم والبناء الداخلي للفندق. 
كما تقول كتيبات الدعاية عن الفندق أن الساري الموجود به والذي يشبه الساري الموجود باليخوت من طراز سانت تروبيز يصل طوله إلي خمس وعشرين مرة ضعف أي يخت من هذا الطراز. وكان الهدف وراء جميع هذه الصور الخيالية البحرية التي قام بتصميمها المهندس المعماري توم رايت الذي يعمل لحساب شركة W.S Atkins في لندن هو إضفاء إحساس بالرفاهية والإثارة والمغامرة.ومن اجل مزيد من الاثارة يستخدم الفندق سيارات الرولز روس ذات اللون الفضي لإحضار النزلاء "البسطاء" من المطار مباشرة إلي الفندق بمجرد وصولهم. ورغم انه أسلوب معاملة يشبه كثيراً معاملة الأمراء الا انه لا يجذب النزلاء الاكثر ثراء الذين يفضلون الهبوط بمروحياتهم الخاصة في المهبط المخصص لذلك لكي يتحقق لهم الابتعاد الكامل عن الفضوليين والمزعجين الذين قد يتربصوا بهم عند مدخل الفندق. سعر الاقامة يتراوح كما ذكرنا بين 890 و 6849 دولار أمريكي في الليلة الواحدة. 
الردهة الرئيسية للفندق يبلغ ارتفاعها أكثر من 600 قدم وتشغل حوالي ثلث المساحة الداخلية وتتيح للواقف فيها مشاهدة بانورامية لكل ادوار الفندق ويمكن للضيوف الاستمتاع بقهوة الصباح أو شاي بعد الظهر وهم يشاهدون تصاعد المياه 32 مترا من نافورة عملاقة نحو قمة الردهة. 
ويتميز التصميم الداخلي للفندق بالفخامة الشديدة في تجهيزاته. فكل شيئ تراه في الداخل ويبدو لك انه من الذهب فاعلم أنه مصنوع بالفعل من الذهب". أما في البهو فإن هناك 21 أريكة مصنوعة من الجلد وبها تربيعات من الوسادات الناعمة والمساند المصنوعة من الحرير المخطط تنسجم إلي حد كبير مع السجاد الذي ينتشر بينها في اتجاه أحواض الأسماك التي تفوق في حجمها غرف النزلاء في أي من الفنادق الأقل حجماً. أما الفازات المطلية بالذهب فيوجد بها غابات من الزهور الاستوائية كثيفة الأوراق تحوم من فوقها عصافير الجنة. 
ومن الأشياء الاخرى التي تميز برج العرب عدم وجود المكاتب المعتادة ( الرسيبشن) لاستقبال النزلاء الجدد او المخصص لفحص أوراق النزلاء والتأكد من صحتها أو خزانة يضطر النزيل إلي الذهاب إليها لتسديد حسابه بل ان الموظفين هم الذين يحضرون إلي الضيف بأنفسهم. 
وتعكس أسماء الأجنحة رومانسية قصص "ألف ليلة وليلة" المعروفة حيث سمي كل جناح بأسم حجر من الأحجار الكريمة مثل الفيروز والزبرجد والزمرد والياقوت والملاكيت واللازورد. وبين النجوم وتحت البحر تقدم المطاعم أرقى المأكولات في أجواء رائعة مع المناظر الخلاقة في تجربة مثيرة لا تتكرر كثيرا. فمطعم المنتهى يرتفع 200 متر عن سطح مياه الخليج و له تصميم من عصر الفضاء مع حشوات الكروم والألوان الزرقاء والخضراء وتصاميم على شكل أمواج بالاضافة إلى نوافد تطل على مناظر خلابة تفتح آفاق العالم أمام أعين الزوار. وهناك مطعم المحارة وهو جنة المأكولات البحرية الذي يغطس في أعماق الخليج ويستمتع الزوار بتجربة مثيرة لا تنسى بدخولهم المطعم من خلال رحلة بغواصة لمدة ثلاث دقائق من قاعة الاستقبال في الفندق ويمكن للضيوف ان يشاهدوا أشكال الحياة البحرية المختلفة في مياه الخليج خارج جدران المطعم الزجاجية ومع أشكال الأسماك المختلفة والأمواج هناك السجاد بأشكال المرجان علما بان تناول الطعام في هذا المطعم بالحجز المسبق.وهناك مطعم آخر هو الايوان الذي يقع بالقرب من قاعة الاستقبال الرئيسية للفندق. 
وفي الطابق الثامن عشر من برج العرب يقع نادي "الصوان" الصحي ويتميز بديكوره الرائع والتسهيلات الرياضية الخاصة وسمي باسم الحجر المعروف بنقائه اما الديكور الرائع فيذكرك ببرك السباحة التي استخدمت في عصور الحضارات الشرقية القديمة وقد صمم الديكور الداخلي ليذكر بالآثار التاريخية في البتراء بالأردن واستخدمت أعمدة الموزاييك في برك السباحة الداخلية وحمامات الجاكوزي بينما عزز الرخام والجرانيت والبلاط الملون روعة المكان.
و يا ريت ياجماعة لا نتهم رجلا من كبار المعماريين بهذه التهمة لأنها لا تخصه و على فكرة 
المصمم هو Tom Wright of WS Atkins PLC و ليس نورمان فوستر 
و يا ريت تفكرو في الموضوع كويس و امامكم منظور البرج.

نسيت اقول حاجة ازاي يا جماعة برج العرب على البحر(الخليج العربي) و ايضا الخليج العربي في شمال الامارات هل هناك قبلة غير مكة في ايران في الشمال .
يا ريت يبقة فيه كمان معلومات جغرافية بسيطة ..
و شكرا للمنتدى و كل المشاركيين


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 يوليو 2008)

همسات الليل قال:


> يا جماعه لازم تكون عقولنا أكبر من ذلك بكثير ولا نضع هذه التفاهات بعقولنا فكرتوني بطرفه حلوة
> بضحك عليها ألى الأن
> أيام لما كنا بالمدرسه البنات أكتشفن أن حرف ال( T ) بالأنجليزيه يشبه الصلب فراحوا لمدرسه الأنجليزي ليسألوها عن حرمانيه كتابتها فما كان منها ألا أنها قالت لهم لا يكون عقلكم صغيييييييييييييير
> ولماذا أصبح أكبر صليب في وجهه الكعبه ...قيمه الشيء ليس في حجمه ولكن في قيمته المعنويه
> ...


 

اان بضم صوتى الى همسات 

و بدلا من نفكر فى ان المبنى على هيئة صليب ام لا، تعالوا نفكر فى الاقصى و كيف يتم ارجاعها و حفظ ماء الوجه.

وشكرا


----------



## صفوت الفقي (27 يوليو 2008)

ياخونا الموضوع موضوع صليب لاموضوع احمال وهابضة طائات والكعبه تكون ناطحه سحاب انا اعجبت جدا بتصميم برج العرب من حيث الشكل والوظيفة ولكن عندما لنتهي من البرج قال يكفي اني زرعت اكبر صليب في دوله عربيه اسلاميه 
وارجوكم بلاش فلسفه فهو بالصليب متعمد وضعه ليحرج به العرب وشكرا


----------



## اسامة معيتيق (26 أغسطس 2008)

اخشى ان تقودنا عقولنا نحن الكبيرة الى ما يشتهون:75:


----------



## مايزنر (31 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة، هل منكم من رأى بعينه المعماري نورمان فوستر يقول هذا الكلام؟ وهل تعلمون أن نورمان فوستر ليس من صمم برج العرب في الأساس؟ ألا يجب أن نتأكد من صحة المعلومات التي تأتينا أولاً قبل البدء بقذف الاتهامات؟ أرجو ممن لديه الاثبات الأكيد (ملف فيديو حصراً) أن المعماري نورمان فوستر قال هذا الكلام بالحرف الواحد أن يضع هذا الاثبات في هذا المنتدى حتى لا نظلم أحداً...
أنا لا يهمني نورمان فوستر ولا غيره، ولكن ما يهمني هو المبدأ، وهو أن لا يصبح العرب (وعذراً لهذا التعبير) كالماشية يستطيع أي كان أن يسيرهاببضع كلمات قد تكون (على الأغلب) مجرد اشاعات...


----------



## مايزنر (31 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة، هل منكم من رأى بعينه المعماري نورمان فوستر يقول هذا الكلام؟ وهل تعلمون أن نورمان فوستر ليس من صمم برج العرب في الأساس؟ ألا يجب أن نتأكد من صحة المعلومات التي تأتينا أولاً قبل البدء بقذف الاتهامات؟ أرجو ممن لديه الاثبات الأكيد (ملف فيديو حصراً) أن المعماري نورمان فوستر قال هذا الكلام بالحرف الواحد أن يضع هذا الاثبات في هذا المنتدى حتى لا نظلم أحداً...
أنا لا يهمني نورمان فوستر ولا غيره، ولكن ما يهمني هو المبدأ، وهو أن لا يصبح العرب (وعذراً لهذا التعبير) كالماشية يستطيع أي كان أن يسيرهاببضع كلمات قد تكون (على الأغلب) مجرد اشاعات...


----------



## Eng. H (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أظن إن لو كان الكلام عن ما قاله المصمم صحيح فاعتقد ان المقصود عمل الرمز الديني لهم بحيث يكون كبير وواضح كوجهة على ارض مسلمة لكن ما أراه ان المسيحيين في كل مكان لم يتوجهوا إليه على انه شيء يحمل قدسية دينية او اكبر صليب في العالم لكن لا شيء يخلوا من الدسائس و الله أعلم و كل ما أعلمه أن الحجر الأسود ماهو إلا حجر و أن الكعبة بنيت من حجر ايضا لكن لكل هزه المعالم قدسية كبيرة في نفوسنا و ليس الجحم هو العامل الأساسي


----------



## عماد اسكندرية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اضم صوتي الي جمال الهمالي اللافي


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 مايو 2009)

مربعات
لكن دوائرو مثلثات
وقد 
تصبح مستطيلات
منثورة 
على دروب الحياة
نتعامل
معها في كثير من الأحيان
وقد تكون
مختلفة في أشكالها والوانها وأحجامها
ولكنها
في نظري متشابهة
ويخيل 
إلي أنها شموع تنير الدرب
ولكن 
عندما أمعن النظر فيها
أجدها
سلالم قد توصل إلى النجاح
ولكن
طريقة تفكيرنا هي التي تحكم
وتلفت 
النظر لمعرفة مافيها من غموض
وتغزل 
خيوطا رقيقة لكن جريئة
جريئة
في حركتها ورسمها المبدع
تسير
في خطوط عمودية تارة 
وأفقية تارة أخرى
وأحيانا تكون مائلة
تصور
مدى سعادتها بألوانها البراقة
وتطبع 
على وجوههم ابتسامة الحياة
وتجعلهم 
متفائلين وعندهم أمل كبير 
ولا تدخل
اليأس إلى عالمهم


----------



## شراطة (17 مايو 2009)

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*​


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (18 مايو 2009)

غير مهم توجيه صليب او مبني او اي نوع اخر من المباني فالقبلة هي القبلة مهما كان ومهما يكون فلا يوجد اعظم من بيت الله سبحانه وتعالي فليفعلوا ما يشاءون وذلك لا يغير مثقال ذرة من عظمة الكعبة فلا تتجادلوا في هذا الموضوع كثيرا في شي لا يفيدنا شيئا


----------



## newbarcelonar (25 يناير 2010)

هذا الكلام غير علمي ويدل على الضعف مع احتراماتي لأنو لو نقدر جان احنا صممنا للبرج بدون ميجي شخص من الخارج ويسوينة صليب حسب اقوالكم


----------

